# Kitty kisses



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

:luv :luv :luv 
Just sharing the kitty love. 
Skye and Pazu are too cute together! Pazu still tries to groom Skye, and Skye allows some nuzzling.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww...That's so good to see!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Cute picture. And cats getting along is such a good thing.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a heartwarming picture! I am so happy Pazu has been able to move on after his grief from Teddy and accept Skye...and that Skye is healthy now and has a loving home! These two will be BFFs!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

I so love the "kitty love" picture! - perfect friendship!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Awww!!! So sweet. :love2


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! What a long road this has been, huh?? I think Pazu is just one of those loving sweet boys that just wants to be friends.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It has been a long road, I still mourn my Teddy baby. But what a joy Skye is for alll of us!! He is the gentlest soul. He takes Pazu's overtures patiently. They don't usually snuggle, but often sit companionably together in the same area. 
Nick can carry him and hold him to his hearts content. And Skye follows me everywhere.
We are blessed!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Adorable! That picture would go in a frame!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

So cute.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sweet! They are so adorable!


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Very cute. Dora just started to give me kitten kisses and I think it's so sweet.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

What sweet babies! My four that live in the same household don't interact much with each other outside of the occasional spat, so it's always nice to see other kitty families getting along.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree struckers - I'm always so jealous when I see kitties having bonding moments like this.

Speechie, that's just a perfect shot! It should be a Hallmark card.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

It is so nice to have happy kitties that accept one another. For years I had a pair that really didn't like each other. 
Blessed!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

You can't get more adorable than that, unless one (or both of them) come up to you, flop over and ask for tummy rubs! Anyhow, that's a cute picture!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

ndiniz said:


> You can't get more adorable than that, unless one (or both of them) come up to you, flop over and ask for tummy rubs! Anyhow, that's a cute picture!


 :kittyturn 
I wish they loved tummy rubs! I get kicked and pseudo-eviscerated if I try that with Pazu, and Skye looks insulted, lol!!
They are very sweet boys! So glad I have then :love2 :love2 :kittyturn


----------

